

Open Payments – search your doctor's pharmaceutical payments - cma
http://openpaymentsdata.cms.gov/

======
brobdingnagian
Can someone in the know please explain the importance of this?

~~~
Herodotus38
It's a federal, searchable database to see which companies have given money to
medical/dental (and other?) providers. The idea being to allow people to
understand that there could be influence from that company on the provider.

